

Was Pele paid to tie his shoes during the 1970 World Cup final? - abdullahisham
http://articles.latimes.com/2012/oct/15/sports/la-sp-sn-pele-shoes-world-cup-20121015

======
Oletros
Well, Adidas vs Puma was a very special thing regarding who were the owners of
both companies

------
j2kun
Hacker News: now with more sports stories!

~~~
vampirechicken
The sock puppets love their astroturf upvotes.

